# 9 monthold chessie



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

my chessie is 9 months old today 
was wondering what you all think about this question.
Should I bring her on a 6 day snow goose hunt next week?
She and I train together no pro's she's my 3rd chessie and never had a pro train em.
the other 2 where about a year or so before there first hunts.
is it too early at 9 months??????


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

they are never to young I have had labs start hunting going with at 6 mos. old. Just be carefull shooting around him hopefully he is already used to gun fire.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

thats what i was thinking also/ got a buddy of mine telling me that the dog needs to stay home cause his britney or whatever it is went out at 9 months and became gun shy. 
I have shot 12 gauges around this dog and it did not run away it scooted back a little on the first set of volleys bit on the second set she was right there ready to go. she also retrieves the bumpers and brings to hand on a heel so she showing good signs of a great bird dog. think I will be brining her with.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

good luck hope she works for you


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would say Absolutely NO unless its only you hunting alone, a barrage bunch of shotguns and a new dog( heck any dog) is a recipe for gunshyness IMO


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

And always keep in mind that a Chessie is not a Lab..... Chessie's tend to mature more slowly. And also remember that each dog is different....just because one dog is ready at 6 months doesn't mean all dogs are. Better to be careful than to ruin a dog.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

No way, where is the dog in it's training program? Has it had ANY live or dead birds shot over it? Just guessing but it most likely hasn't been through a steady drill ect. Exposure is a good thing as long as it's a positive experience, the spring season is pretty short keep training and have the dog ready for the fall. Better to have your dog overly ready than take the chance on recking him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have to ask I would say no. Some guys standards are differant from others but my own dogs must be 100% steady and able to run blinds out to 150 yards before they ever see hunting action.


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

If your dog is not on a reputable training program you may be setting it up for failure.

Gunshyness is a manmade problem. Your buddy with the Britney most likely did not introduce the gun in the right way.
If your dog hasn't been around a bundle of gunshots in a training situation that closely mimics hunting...then wait.

Kg


----------

